# Shocking video reveals Pakistan-occupied-Kashmir's terrifying reality



## Cyberghost (Oct 1, 2015)

*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories/pok-pakistan-story_647_093015104604.jpg​
ndia Today has a detailed video that show how Pakistan's security forces brutally assault protesters in Pakistan-occupied-Kashmir (PoK).

In a major embarrassment for the Pakistan, which has been accusing India of suppressing demands of Kashmiri people, the recent video shows Pakistan Army using extreme forces to suppress the locals, who were reportedly protesting against the illegal occupation of the region by Pakistan and wanted basic facilities such as schools and  hospitals.

The video, shot by a local news channel called Kashmir News, shows people shouting anti-Pakistan slogans demanding freedom from the 'illegal occupation' by Pakistan.

Reacting to the video, former Union minister and BJP senior leader Yashwant Sinha said that India must use it to expose Pakistan's real face in front of the world.

"This is nothing new in PoK. India must put these violations in PoK to expose Pakistan in front of the world," said Sinha.

Calling it an 'eye opener' for the world, Jitendra Singh, Minister of State in PMO said that India was keeping a close watch on the situation.

"There has been unrest in the region. People are being oppressed. Pakistan has been holding sham elections in the region," said Singh.

"The government of India should very strongly raise this issue at UNGA," said Congress leader Manish Tewari.

The brutal images, which surfaced a day ahead of Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif's speech at United Nations General Assembly, is a major setback for its anti-Kashmir propaganda where it has been accusing India of being oppressive towards the people of Kashmir.

Source: Indiatoday


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 1, 2015)

IBN7 too had covered about this recently, and IndiaTV earlier this year. much to the embarassment of pakistan (if anything's left to be embarassed about), people there've been shouting pro-India slogans and openly expressing their admiration on world-forum(s) for the new Indian govt. esp. for its focus on development issues.

all this while, pakistan engaged in issuing a series of provoking statements and waved a 'dossier' about 'RAAAA activities in pakistan' (a chacha chaudhary comics digest would've been thicker than that) to be ceremoniously presented to the UN. but the bundle of pamphlets is being given a funeral procession in PoK with full (occupied)state-honours.

*i.imgur.com/Cxi5Gka.jpg

India has voiced its demand from pak, that being a prime sponsor of terrorism, it should vacate PoK!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 3, 2015)

RAW is sleeping, India don't have any policy or plan on how to tackle with Pakistan, however ISI is systematically doing what favours them. They want a bigger Islamic country, slowly they want to capture all of South Asia and make a big Islamist country


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> RAW is sleeping, India don't have any policy or plan on how to tackle with Pakistan, however ISI is systematically doing what favours them. They want a bigger Islamic country, slowly they want to capture all of South Asia and make a big Islamist country



RAW isn't sleeping but if we go to war we will certainly lose New Delhi and Mumbai. So it is a matter of time before US and Russia compel Porkistan to cease such activities or cease to exist.OK.
Wait & Watch...


----------



## tkin (Oct 3, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> RAW isn't sleeping but if we go to war *we will certainly lose New Delhi and Mumbai.* So it is a matter of time before US and Russia compel Porkistan to cease such activities or cease to exist.OK.
> Wait & Watch...


Really doubt that. Pakistan's military is a joke, I'd say its different for China, but pakistan won't scratch much here.

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> RAW is sleeping, India don't have any policy or plan on how to tackle with Pakistan, however ISI is systematically doing what favours them. They want a bigger Islamic country, slowly they want to capture all of South Asia and make a big Islamist country


RAW  is helpless, the moment we do a mission our Media will broadcast the news to the world. We live in a democracy, it's very difficult for us to wage shadow wars, unlike China/Pakistan etc.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2015)

Borders need to be tightened with security, India cannot wage war against against anyone at this time [economy rise] or else we will see a hard time after the war


----------



## tkin (Oct 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Borders need to be tightened with security, India cannot wage war against against anyone at this time [economy rise] or else we will see a hard time after the war


Specially when the other side has nothing to lose, Pakistan is already a hellhole and it wouldn't look too different after the war.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 3, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> IBN7 too had covered about this recently, and IndiaTV earlier this year. much to the embarassment of pakistan (if anything's left to be embarassed about), people there've been shouting pro-India slogans and openly expressing their admiration on world-forum(s) for the new Indian govt. esp. for its focus on development issues.
> 
> all this while, pakistan engaged in issuing a series of provoking statements and waved a 'dossier' about 'RAAAA activities in pakistan' (a chacha chaudhary comics digest would've been thicker than that) to be ceremoniously presented to the UN. but the bundle of pamphlets is being given a funeral procession in PoK with full (occupied)state-honours.
> 
> ...



lol pakistan is shameless dude, it is know to give refuge to major world level terrorists even then they claim they don't know anything about it........


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 4, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> lol pakistan is shameless dude, it is know to give refuge to major world level terrorists even then they claim they don't know anything about it........



tougher days for al-bakistan. tch..tch....UN and sam sethji turning blind eye and deaf ears to whines, India now OVERTLY ignoring its presence as well as its geedad-bhabhkis (i believe India's foreign policy esp. towards napak may be gaining/nearing peak momentum), and.......their national hero 'gazwa-e-hind' champ 'sir' zaid zaman hamid WAS being held (released now) by the neck and captive by their idols, ie, the arabs, and was being given a heavy nutritious breakfast of several lashes a day. 2-mins of silent giggles for al-bakistan! 

*i.imgur.com/cn5T2vS.jpg

@others - RAW is a 'surface-preparation' and 'game-changing' tool, among others, but not a policy-deciding tool (AFAIK). we (public) won't know what our assets/interests are inside the serpent's hole and how are they (helpful in) changing the dynamics, (and) to which extent. other than balochistan and the gilgit-baltistan regions, PoK is one prime area, and who knows the present situation could've been 'helped' by our agencies too. as i wrote, presently it looks like we are gaining peak momentum in our policy towards napak, which may not warrant application of (any more) covert or overt means. am inclined to believe that what we are seeing is the result of a gradual on-going application of Doval saab's famous principle of 'offensive defense/defensive offense' at work (that should've been applied much, much earlier), which (or/and the effects/results of which) could/would bloom to a more 'visible/obvious' state at a later time.

- - - Updated - - -

after flaying bakistan using its Right to Reply post sharif's address 3-4 days back, MEA's clinical response at the UNGA:


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 4, 2015)

Country with 1.2 bn Population should not worry about war, I mean we must avoid it at all cost, but if our society and future generation is in danger we must face it. Now if war happens and those pakistani nuke India and destroy our couple of cities, at max they will wipe out around 20 crore of population. But India still come back to normal as they still have 100 crore people to build nation. But I'd India Nukes pak it will be wipe out forever from earth .


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 4, 2015)

They always threaten us with nuclear attack, because that is the last thing they do, if we somehow dismantle their Nukes or break Pakistan into smaller nation. We don't have to worry about if anymore and the world will be a better place without pakistan


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2015)

all fear


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 4, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Country with 1.2 bn Population should not worry about war, I mean we must avoid it at all cost, but if our society and future generation is in danger we must face it. Now if war happens and those pakistani nuke India and destroy our couple of cities, at max they will wipe out around 20 crore of population. But India still come back to normal as they still have 100 crore people to build nation. But I'd India Nukes pak it will be wipe out forever from earth .





Skyh3ck said:


> They always threaten us with nuclear attack, because that is the last thing they do, if we somehow dismantle their Nukes or break Pakistan into smaller nation. We don't have to worry about if anymore and the world will be a better place without pakistan



don't worry so much, those are just that, ie, threats (not my words). and don't place so much faith either in their nooks. they are more tools of fear-mongering for them and their sympathisers (jholawaalas, 'intellectuals') than anything else. nobody had stopped them from using their gazi nooks in Kargil.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

maybe for seeding doubts among those who do not yet sympathise
I thought these were just inflammatory arguments to get people to consider a certain viewpoint, kind of similar to marketing, not something that anyone literally believed, like I mean for real, including the persons writing it
so politicians, diplomats, cartoonists, guys who forward forwards on whatsapp, are all just marketing. Mostly it is their jobs, except for the whatsapp forward forwarding guy who clearly has no job


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2015)

Tarek Fatah's tweet some days back:



> Being Pakistani is a state of mind. That is y there r so many Pakistanis in India and so few in #Balochistan & Sind




thanks to these protests, now balochistan is also getting some attention in the paki media. hope the NSA has some hand in it.

pakistani reaction(s) "After the New Indian Policy" --> Just a moment...



> India has come up with a new strategic approach, altogether different from the one employed by Manmohan Sigh’s government. It now accuses Pakistan of distorting facts and blames it for continuing to use terrorism as an instrument of statecraft. It asks Pakistan to vacate the part of Kashmir under its control.



India will have to come to table, ‘sooner or later’: Nawaz in london -- seems 'The New Policy on pakistan' is working!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2015)

lol pwnd by Sushma Swaraj. so much doublespeek in that report.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 5, 2015)

lol, yes, first the MEA's frank on-your-face official reply and subsequently the address.

the supposed downsides of India's new approach from the same article:



> Being mired in regional disputes that could lead to a war is a disqualification for a country aspiring for the UN Security Council’s permanent membership. And India was moving fast during the UNGA session. It pushed the envelope on behalf of G4 on the long pending issue of reforms in the UN and expansion of the Security Council by hosting the G4 Summit in New York after a decade. For the first time, the issue of UN reforms and expansion of the Security Council has gone out of an informal circuit of the Security Council to formal text-based negotiations in the 193-member General Assembly.
> 
> The continuing stand-off with Pakistan would be a disincentive for potential investors who always investigate the security situation before committing their money. A resort to war would upset Modi’s plans for the Indian economy. Anyone who cares to go through the investment statistics during the Pak-India wars or the year-long 2002 military standoff would find that the rate of investments registers a steep decline in situations of the type in India.



 but the rare admission of the 'big blunders' made which provided 'excuses' to India & Afghanistan to repeatedly 'malign pakistan', could perhaps be on account of (even if partly) a retrospective look on pakistan's own overall historical balance sheet and the 'net-gain/loss', (and) reflected in the closing lines, which sum it up:



> Despite repeated attempts over the years, Pakistan has been unsuccessful in getting the United Nations or the five permanent Security Council members to consider any reference on Kashmir. The subject was last discussed by the UNSC in 1971. Pakistan’s references and pleas to UN committees to take up the dispute have been disregarded with every permanent member including China counselling both countries to resolve the issue bilaterally.



nawaz's 'polite-threat' then is nothing but a plea in order to save pakistan's own face & skin (whatever remains), from its own failures & flames...


----------

